# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Ff voorstellen... Help...

## Robin1986

Ff voorstellen...
Mijn naam is Robin, woon in Limburg en ben 25 jaar. 
Ik transpireer overmatig en heb hier al last van sinds de pubertijd. Hierdoor voel ik me heel onzeker. Het is net of iedereen altijd overal naar je kijkt of hier last van heeft... 
Op school en op werk weet je dat de lucht in de kamer hangt en dat het van jou af komt... Vreselijk! Voel me dan heel klein worden. 
Opzich ben ik een heel sociaal persoon maar ben tegenwoordig bang om dicht bij mensen te komen... Verder werk ik in de zorg, een sector waar het heel belangrijk is om er verzorgd bij te lopen. Dit heeft me zelfs een stage gekost. Mijn begeleidster gooide het op persoonlijke verzorging. 'Hoe moet ik voor andere mensen leren zorgen als ik niet eens voor mezelf kan zorgen?' 
Ik voel me heel depri hierdoor... Het beinvloed mijn leven... Ik ben niet de persoon die ik wil zijn. 
Ook relaties zijn hierdoor stuk gelopen... Bij intimiteit was het heel confronterend. Om nog maar te zwijgen over de lucht die hierbij gepaard gaat... Opzich ben ik geen lelijkerd, maar door deze afwijking wil ik mezelf ellende en genante momenten besparen en doe ik me liever geen moeite...
Ik heb hier vooral last van bij mijn oksels, voeten en voorhoofd. Ik koop tegenwoordig mijn schoenen via internet om genante situaties te voorkomen...
Ik ben blij dat ik nu een forum heb gevonden met andere lotgenoten... Niemand weet waarom de een meer zweet als de ander en ik heb ook niet echt een goede oplossing gevonden... Je komt in een sociaal isolement terecht en bij alles wat je doet, hou je er rekening mee dat het los kan barsten. 
Tijdens het werk drupt het van mn hoofd, en een onfrisse lucht onder mijn oksels en voeten, door de schoenen heen nota bene!
Op een of andere manier heb je zo ook minder kansen in het leven. Bij sollicitaties etc. sta je gewoon al 2-0 achter op 'gewone' mensen... Dat moet je dan maar zien maken door je geweldige karakter...
Ik baal hier heel erg van en vraag me af hoe ik hier van af kom. Het zou mijn leven een stuk aangenamer maken... 
Ik wil graag in contact komen met lotgenoten en praten hoe zij met deze 'afwijking' omgaan...
Ik vraag me af met botox-toestanden of dat ook gedaan wordt in Limburg en of het vergoed wordt door CZ... Hetzelfde verhaal met pilletjes... Alle huis- tuin en keukenmiddeltjes helpen helaas niet...

----------

